# A new growth!



## The Mutant (Jan 20, 2013)

I felt it unnecessary to plague the "Slipper Orchid Culture"- subforum with this thread, so I put it here.

The first of my one fanned Paphs, has started on a new fan.  It's my Maudiae Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna' that seems to have decided to stay in the world of the living. This Maudiae does not seem neither easy, nor vigorous, and I believe that it'll probably stay a single fanned Paph. I'm not the only one experience problems with it, so I'm extra happy it started on a new fan.

Here it is:


----------



## Scott Ware (Jan 20, 2013)

Always an exciting development.

The Subject line led me to assume you had just obtained a new device to facilitate additional air movement.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 20, 2013)

Scott Ware said:


> Always an exciting development.
> 
> The Subject line led me to assume you had just obtained a new device to facilitate additional air movement.


Oops, maybe I should have written a new growth instead...

There! Fixed!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2013)

Wait a minute, how did you change the title?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 20, 2013)

lovely new growth. Will you leave it in sphag or use regular mix?


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 21, 2013)

Yay, new growth! It is always a nice sight to see.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 26, 2013)

Showed this picture )) to my 2 growth (more like 1 1/2 growth) P. Magical Venus and yesterday I found a new growth!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

This is good news!!!!  Now we need a new bud


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 1, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Wait a minute, how did you change the title?


Secret... :wink:
Nah, just clicked the edit button and chose "advanced". You can change the title in there. 



Ozpaph said:


> lovely new growth. Will you leave it in sphag or use regular mix?


It's already in a reagular mix (there's a layer of sphag on top of it) so it'll stay there until it needs a repot. ^^ 



The Orchid Boy said:


> Showed this picture )) to my 2 growth (more like 1 1/2 growth) P. Magical Venus and yesterday I found a new growth!


Yay! It works to show the pictures to our Paphs then. :wink: It's good that they inspire each other.



biothanasis said:


> This is good news!!!!  Now we need a new bud


Yup, I'll tell it that.


----------

